# Selling wild hogs



## atcfisherman

Is is against Texas laws to sell a butchered wild hog? I know if you transport live wild hogs you have to have some type of license, but I know some people who will buy wild butchered hogs but I want to make sure it is legal.

Also, isn't there a place in Houston that takes wild hog meat to help feed the homeless?


----------



## bountyhunter

Here some information on Hunters for the Hungry.

http://www.tacaa.org/HFTHhome.htm

Don't know about selling it is legal or not, never thought aobut it. Good luck!


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Do not transport a live hog*



atcfisherman said:


> Is is against Texas laws to sell a butchered wild hog? I know if you transport live wild hogs you have to have some type of license, but I know some people who will buy wild butchered hogs but I want to make sure it is legal.
> 
> Also, isn't there a place in Houston that takes wild hog meat to help feed the homeless?


 Kill them and sell them or donate them. The law is about live ones. I cant wait till it gets a little cooler cause I am gunna start killen and start grillen.


----------



## atcfisherman

airbornxpress said:


> Kill them and sell them or donate them. The law is about live ones. I cant wait till it gets a little cooler cause I am gunna start killen and start grillen.


OK, thanks for the info. From what I could find, the law only applies to the live ones. I too can't wait till it gets cooler b/c I am going to kill some for the grill and kill some to sell to some people that have asked me for some.

Also, I will donate some to this place.

http://www.tacaa.org/HFTHhome.htm


----------



## atcfisherman

Heck, I sometimes wonder if I like shooting hogs with my bows and crossbows more than shooting deer.


----------



## catfishcaldwell81

Here's what TPWD and the Texas Animal Health Commission has on their websites.......

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/nuisance/feral_hogs/#wipeout

*The Texas Animal Health Commission has enacted regulations requiring all feral hogs in Texas to be tested and certified to be disease free before being released into the wild for whatever purposes. They may however, be legally transported to slaughter or livestock sale for slaughter. If stocking is desired, only castrated males (barrows) should be considered. Because they cannot reproduce, they will grow larger, fatter and often produce larger tusks.*

http://www.tahc.state.tx.us/animal_health/feral_swine.html

*Approved Feral Swine Holding Facilities*

An _*Approved Holding Facility*_ for feral swine is a pen or pens approved by the TAHC to temporarily hold feral swine pending movement to a recognized slaughter facility or an authorized hunting preserve.
Feral swine can be legally moved only from the premises where trapped to either an approved holding facility (as listed below), a recognized slaughter facility, or an authorized hunting preserve.
*Purchase of Feral Swine*


Approved feral swine holding facilities may purchase trapped feral swine.
TAHC is not involved in any aspect of the purchase transaction
Purchase price is at the discretion of the individual facility owner.


----------

